# i'm a sucker for...



## redambition (Jul 8, 2007)

... rose frangrances. i have six so far! my collection is:

MAC dejarose
stella
stella in two peony
valentino rockin rose
l'occitane roses des 4 reines
attar of roses (pure rose otto in jojoba oil, it's from egypt. when i run out i'm going to make my own)

whenever i smell a good rose-y perfume (or one that my nose likes, at any rate) my knees go weak and my pulse rate goes up... and then my credit card jumps onto the counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what scents are you a sucker for? which ones make you hand over money untinkingly?


----------



## lara (Jul 8, 2007)

Try Crabtree & Evelyn 'Evelyn Rose' - it's a true representation of living, uncut rose.

I'm a massive sucker for quirk. I own Flowerbomb because I love the packaging, I adore CB I Hate Perfume fragrances because they're amazing scene/object recreations (In The Library is my favourite - it smells like old, dusty, leather-bound books). I'm desperately trying to track down Cumming by Alan Cumming, but it's not available in Australia.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 8, 2007)

ooh im a major fan of the stella fragrances too

i definitely go for anything tropical and fruity smelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i own all the escada ones and ralph lauren "hot"


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 9, 2007)

...fragrances with almond

Hypnotic Poison, Hanae Mori Butterfly, Lea by St. Barth

I also love caramel and praline notes.


----------



## Desdemone (Jul 14, 2007)

resins and good aquatics. I adore most of the BPAL range. Can't stand alcohol except in old Guerlains and a few niche perfumes.


----------

